

Free apps eat up your phone battery just sending ads   - waitwhat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328566.400-free-apps-eat-up-your-phone-battery-just-sending-ads.html

======
sohn
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bigtincan....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bigtincan.android.adfree&hl=en)

Any time, bro

~~~
mrgreenfur
Thanks for linking this, just what I was looking for.

~~~
captain_mars
From user reviews:

"This app is awesome! It makes my phone free of ads. I get spoiled with it. I
now ever have to buy an app that only offers no more ads because of this app."

"Pretty much turns free apps into their premium ad free counterparts! ..."

Please keep in mind that ...

(1) Developers in many countries are not yet able to sell Android apps on
Google Play store. Ad revenue may be their only source of revenue.

(2) Android users already have a reputation (well-deserved or not) for
preferring free apps, or for pirating paid ones (more so than on other
platforms). This is another reason some apps on Android are ad-supported, even
when the developer could choose sell them. (A well-known example is Angry
Birds). If blocking ads becomes a common practice, this will make the Android
platform less attractive for developers who seek to make a living from their
apps.

~~~
sohn
Not my problem

